# Melbourne partner visa processing times



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I just applied onshore for a partner visa in Melbourne. Can anyone give an indication about the current processing times right now?

We are requesting that permanent residency be granted straight away because we have been together for more than 3 years. Apparantly they have special COs for these applications so I am not sure if this effects the processing time.


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

My application is Melbourne was granted in a week and so was the application of another forum member. This is, however, not the rule and your request for PR might have affected the precessing time. It also depends on the amount and quality of the evidence you presented. 
It might be 3-4 months, however, the office timeline is much longer (6 months or longer).


----------



## Maani30 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi there,

I am not sure about the processing time. I will be applying for onshore PR from Melbourne. I have been in a De-facto relationship with my partner for more than 3 years. Just want wanted to know how you prepared your file?? 

Do I need to mention in the covering letter that i am applying for the PR straightway,

Also, Do i need to go in person to submit my file??

Any help in this regard will be very helpful.


----------



## Maani30 (Sep 26, 2012)

GermanGirl said:


> My application is Melbourne was granted in a week and so was the application of another forum member. This is, however, not the rule and your request for PR might have affected the precessing time. It also depends on the amount and quality of the evidence you presented.
> It might be 3-4 months, however, the office timeline is much longer (6 months or longer).


Were you granted PR straight away within a week??


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

You do not need to submit in person. You can send it via registered mail to the processing center instead (which is the same building where you submit the application in person). If you want to submit in person, and you have more than 3 days before your visa expires, you must call the immigration hotline and make an appointment. Then you can pay buy credit card and hand the application over the counter (the lady there was super nice and helpful).

You should say in your covering letter that you want PR immediately. We wrote in our stat decs the history of our relationship going back to the beginning (which was well over 3 years ago) and included evidence going back as far as we could. Our evidence from back then was not as good as it is for the the last 2 years but hopefully it is enough.


----------



## thefuturemrsj (Sep 17, 2012)

My fiancé applied for PMV in July, and we're still waiting... about to tick over to 10 weeks... I'm starting to get a little on edge, and have yet to send out wedding invites in case my groom is not here!!!!!


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

Maani30 said:


> Were you granted PR straight away within a week??


No, it was TR.


----------



## Moatsta (Nov 4, 2011)

I sponsored my Canadian partner (Onshore) on 10th April 2012. Have not heard from a case officer at all as yet. The letter we were handed when we submitted it in person at Immigration stated that current processing time was 9 months. I phoned them last month (so 6 months after submitting) and was told that current processing times are now anything from 12-15 months. Needless to say, we are extremely frustrated. Trying to be patient, but it's hard! Not to mention the fact that he cannot work and there's only so much sitting on the couch playing computer games one can do before going slightly crazy! Also- we are engaged and wanting to save for a wedding, but tricky when only on my salary. 
German Girl- you are extremely lucky to have gotten yours so quick!!


----------



## Moatsta (Nov 4, 2011)

oh, didn't mention that we did submit ours at the Melbourne Immigration Processing Centre.
Also- all medical/police checks etc were included in our visa submission. 
If anyone else has an idea of current processing times that is more positive than I have been told, please let me know!
cheers.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Moatsta,

You can apply to get the working conditions removed from his visa. You just need to say that there is a financial hardship with him not working. I think the 13-15 months is a little extreme... they tell you that because they don't want you calling them. You could send an email to the minister Chris Bowen, but there are not guarantees that works.



Moatsta said:


> oh, didn't mention that we did submit ours at the Melbourne Immigration Processing Centre.
> Also- all medical/police checks etc were included in our visa submission.
> If anyone else has an idea of current processing times that is more positive than I have been told, please let me know!
> cheers.


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

I just saw some else (http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/2997-very-unofficial-defacto-visa-tips-7.html) having their visa granted in just one week in Melbourne. If your application is well prepared you might have a chance to get a quick approval as well.


----------



## Moatsta (Nov 4, 2011)

Just an update - my partner applied for the work restriction to be lifted and hooray - it has been! So thankfully he is working now. However here we are at 10 months and still no word on visa - still have not been contacted by a CO. 
waiting.....waiting...


----------



## Maani30 (Sep 26, 2012)

That's great news!! 
10 months is a long time!! 
I hope you hear soon from the case officer. 
For how long have you guys been together??


----------



## Moatsta (Nov 4, 2011)

We met in 2007, got together in 2008, so five years really. Been engaged for two years now. Keep your fingers crossed it comes soon! Last phone call to them they were still saying 12-15 months for processing time. ughh...


----------



## Maani30 (Sep 26, 2012)

So you guys have been together for more than 3years. So you should be getting your pr straight away..
I am amazed they are taking so long !!cos I was granted my pr straight away in a day in december.


----------



## Moatsta (Nov 4, 2011)

GermanGirl, did you use an agent or apply independently?


----------



## Maani30 (Sep 26, 2012)

I applied independently!! I sent in 3.5kg worth of documents..


----------



## Moatsta (Nov 4, 2011)

Maani30 said:


> So you guys have been together for more than 3years. So you should be getting your pr straight away..
> I am amazed they are taking so long !!cos I was granted my pr straight away in a day in december.


Wow- so you have yours already?! How long did it take altogether? 
I'm getting a little dismayed and can't understand how those who applied AFTER us are getting their visa before us? 
Any ideas on who I can't contact to get things moving?


----------



## Maani30 (Sep 26, 2012)

Moatsta said:


> Wow- so you have yours already?! How long did it take altogether?
> I'm getting a little dismayed and can't understand how those who applied AFTER us are getting their visa before us?
> Any ideas on who I can't contact to get things moving?


 (fixed your quote tag Kttykat)

i sent in my documents through post on 21st december 2012 Friday and they received it in on 24th december monday morning..and in the afternoon i received email from case officer that i have been granted Temporary visa 820 and then i emailed her back saying that we have been together for 7 years and then i received email from her saying that i was a mistake and i have been granted 801 partner permanent visa.. everything happened so sudden.

to be honest, i don't trust agents. i did everything myself with the help of immi website and this forum.

how many proofs did u show?


----------



## Moatsta (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, that was a very quick response! Congrats 

Well we applied independently and in person. We supplied proof of joint finances and joint living arrangements from Dec 2008 until currently. We had statements from many friends and family members, proof of the legitimacy of our relationship in the form of photos, legal documents (bank statements, health insurance naming each other as spouse, bills, rental agreements, travel documents etc etc) All the usual things required. Medical and police check all supplied as well. Tonnes of proof! I can't understand why we don't at least have a CO as yet.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Maani30 said:


> i sent in my documents through post on 21st december 2012 Friday and they received it in on 24th december monday morning..and in the afternoon i received email from case officer that i have been granted Temporary visa 820 and then i emailed her back saying that we have been together for 7 years and then i received email from her saying that i was a mistake and i have been granted 801 partner permanent visa.. everything happened so sudden.
> 
> to be honest, i don't trust agents. i did everything myself with the help of immi website and this forum.
> 
> how many proofs did u show?


I still find it hard to believe in your case that they could read 3.5 Kg of evidence critically in less than a day and give you approval of the 801 visa, unless a kilo of the paperwork was a cash bribe 

I have never read of such a quick grant of a visa anywhere before.

Kttykat


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

Moatsta said:


> GermanGirl, did you use an agent or apply independently?


I applied independetly. Getting an agent is really not worth it IMHO.


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

kttykat said:


> I still find it hard to believe in your case that they could read 3.5 Kg of evidence critically in less than a day and give you approval of the 801 visa, unless a kilo of the paperwork was a cash bribe
> 
> I have never read of such a quick grant of a visa anywhere before.
> 
> Kttykat


I had a lot of evidence too, about 1kg. I really don't think they read it all. But I presented our evidence in a very clear and organised way, that must have helped heaps.


----------



## Maani30 (Sep 26, 2012)

kttykat said:


> I still find it hard to believe in your case that they could read 3.5 Kg of evidence critically in less than a day and give you approval of the 801 visa, unless a kilo of the paperwork was a cash bribe
> 
> I have never read of such a quick grant of a visa anywhere before.
> 
> Kttykat


i know its hard to believe!! but that's the truth..


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

We're sending our 820 application to Melbourne's partner processing centre on Monday, 10 days before my WHV expires. We're counting on at least 13 months to be safe!


----------



## cemrai (Sep 3, 2012)

Moatsta said:


> Just an update - my partner applied for the work restriction to be lifted and hooray - it has been! So thankfully he is working now. However here we are at 10 months and still no word on visa - still have not been contacted by a CO.
> waiting.....waiting...


I'm in same situation like you. It's been 9 months now. Last year in August I got contacted by co and asked about my job etc then didn't heard from her I sent her e mail got a reply she will be back after two months. I called after three months and I was told I got a new co today. It's very strange why is melbourne so slow I'm so frustrated they keep increasing the fee not their speed. It sucks


----------



## ahbee (Sep 9, 2013)

Moatsta, So how's your application going ? got your visa yet ?


----------



## ahbee (Sep 9, 2013)

Moatsta said:


> Just an update - my partner applied for the work restriction to be lifted and hooray - it has been! So thankfully he is working now. However here we are at 10 months and still no word on visa - still have not been contacted by a CO.
> waiting.....waiting...


Hi Moatsta, you lodged your application on Apr 2012 or 2013 ???


----------

